# My little hero is here for 2 days



## MInx (Sep 20, 2007)

*what a zest for life,only one hand, Hypotonia, Turners Syndrome and she does more than many! Only time she's ever complained is once when another kid told her she won't ever get married because whoever it was to marry, he'd spend his time making fun of her arm..she's very aware of the cruelty of people with challanges already and I hate it for her! What the heck is wrong with people!*

ANyway here she is geting reaquainted with Shammy who she considers hers




:

She then groomed her and wanted to ride but we don't have a saddle yet, so just was able to sit on her. She's 6,1/2 yrs old and only weighs 35lbs! Such a sweet innocent child, a kind heart and spirit to all.Our gift from God..Hopefully next summer SHammy and Evie will be attending the Proud Equestrian Partners week long summer event (Riders for handicapped)Shammy is once again proving how remarkable she is! SO Patient.






IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/minx1941/100_0900.jpg[/img]

IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/minx1941/100_0901.jpg[/img]

IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/minx1941/100_0905.jpg[/img]











Well the pictures didn't all load so will try again here

IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/minx1941/100_0900.jpg[/img]


----------



## Mona (Sep 20, 2007)

:aktion033: Awww, what sweeeet pics and what a pretty little girl!! :bgrin


----------



## SirenFarms (Sep 20, 2007)

how sweet! my aunt does therapy with horses for mentally challenged and physically chalenged children. On saturday i am goin to see her and help her out a bit. I am goin to drive my gelding and take the kids for cart rides


----------



## MInx (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks! Thank goodness she's not at all mentally challanged, smart as a whip and loves school with a passion..goes to regular school although we arranged for her to ride handicap bus so she'd ahvea seatbelt.

Don't get me started about seatbelts and schoolbuses...if one were to have her in our persoanal vechicle and not have a seatbelt and booster seat for her in Michigan it's a hefty fine, but they'll cram 50 kids in a school bus without seatbelt one!

Anyway thanks for looking

Maxine and Evie


----------



## hairicane (Sep 20, 2007)

Awww she is such a doll, so pretty! I always love seeing pix of her and she looks soooo happy with HER hors

e.


----------



## mininik (Sep 20, 2007)

Beautiful girl, sweet mare... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 20, 2007)

Ohhhh Maxine,,,

What a beautiful pair! You are so lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!



:


----------



## nootka (Sep 20, 2007)

Awww, that's great. Gotta love that smile and the look in that mare's eyes not to mention the sparkle in Evie's!

Thank you for sharing!!! Makes me wish I had a little girl around to play with the ponies with me. Awww!!!






Liz


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 21, 2007)

Awww, she is just beautiful and so happy!!! No wonder you are so proud!!


----------



## lvponies (Sep 21, 2007)

Such sweet pictures!!!


----------



## Shari (Sep 21, 2007)

She looks so very happy being with the minis!!!

Sorry she has to go through having people being mean to her. I just do not understand some people and why they have to be mean. Sigh ~~


----------



## Bassett (Sep 21, 2007)

She is so cute.



: What precious pictures they are. You can tell she just loves HER horse,



:



: Right Grandma?? Sometimes children can be so cruel. I just hate it when they do that. My ex-daughter-in-law had a little girl with only one arm in her day care. That little girl could do anything that other children could do because she learned to compensate for the loss. Your little sweetie will get along just fine with a smile like that. Looks like she has a lot of love to give.



:


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 22, 2007)

Kind of hard to type through tears.... what a beautiful child and just look at her face sitting atop "her" precious mini!!




:



:



:


----------



## MInx (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh thanks again for all your kind remarks..she left me yesterday for home and I already really miss her. We live nearly 300 miles apart But our time together is really quality time so I guess that counts..I got the most prescious video off my digital camera..she spontaniously (sp) decided to sing and dance, so neat. Got the video loaded from my camera to the Kodak photo program of mine but can't get it onto a cd to transfer to Photobuscket, how do you all post those wonderful short videos? I'm such a dunce

Edited to add that I've already deleted from the camera itself to free up space..but have it on the computer.

Anyway thanks again,, when I speak with her tomorrow I will tell her what good new friends she has here.

Maxine


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 24, 2007)

My goodness Maxine! How big she's gottem and how pretty. her hair got long! The look on everyone's face says it all! Happy! I hope you get the video loaded. These are treasures.


----------



## River1018 (Sep 24, 2007)

What a cutie!!



:


----------



## shalamara minis (Sep 24, 2007)

So whats she need a saddle for? Looks to me like she is holding on pretty good. Start leading that horse around the yard for her. Oh ya, WHAT A WODERFULL PAIR!!!!!! They will do good together.


----------



## MInx (Sep 24, 2007)

I personally don't believe in riding minis, but my Shammy is a well built 35" girl and Evie so light I think OK for a while..as for the saddle we thought if need be we could use a strap to help hold her on, her Hypotonia (low muscle tone) means she tires very easily. (Although she won't admit it LOL)I doubt we'll buy a saddle, maybe a sadle pad w/stirrups.

Oh And yes I know she should have her helmet on, she has one and always wears it when driving..this was just for pictures for her to take with her home.

Maxine


----------



## Kari (Sep 25, 2007)

How precious!!! They BOTH look like they're having a grand time.

Kari


----------



## shalamara minis (Sep 25, 2007)

We will all be looking for pictures at the next visit!!


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 25, 2007)

: aw

what a cutie.

she look like she loves those horses


----------



## twister (Sep 26, 2007)

:aktion033: Maxine I saw your video before I saw these cute pictures, what a sweetheart, she is shining with happiness in being with "her" horse and her grandma and grandpa :bgrin With her personality she will go far, thank you for sharing her with us. Please keep posting updates



:

Yvonne


----------



## MInx (Sep 26, 2007)

You all really are too kind.! I thank you on behalf of Evie and rest of our family. It has been a very long road for her and especially her mom who has nutered her and been physical therapist, nutritionilst, teacher even though she's now in school, and miracle worker!

She and her husband adopted Evie from South Korea after being told she was "unadoptable" and they were then 44 and 41 yrs old!

So have to forward credit for them also. She was 14months before we could get her home.

We are enrolling Evie and my(oops her!



Shammy in the Proud Equestrian Partners riding for the challanged program for a week long day camp next year here as my husband volunteers as a sidewalker..it will mean trying to get her up here (300 miles away) for the week but can't wait! Maxine


----------



## qtrrae (Sep 27, 2007)

Minx,

Evie is just adorable!



: What a precious little granddaughter!!

Our 2 little girls came from South Korea, also. We got them when they were 4 and 7. They are biological sisters. It was one of the most wonderful days of our lives. They are now beautiful young ladies and I wouldn't trade them for the world.

My husband and I were also in our 40's when we got them, if I could - I would do it again!

Hugs to you and that precious little Evie!


----------



## MInx (Sep 28, 2007)

qtrrae said:


> Minx,
> 
> Evie is just adorable!
> 
> ...


*Thanks so much, would love to see pics of your girls..daughter and husband were also in their 40's when they got her at 14months..we picked her up in Chicago..we were so early we had to wait a long while and when they announced her flight was on the ground, we nearly fainted! SUch a long wait as we couldnt wait by the gate, and had to wait for her and her escort to clear customs..a huge scrapbook memory for our whole family.!*

Maxine


----------

